# Bigguy's Beginings!!!!!!



## Bigguy (Jan 25, 2004)

I checked my weight about a week after begining to walk on the treadmill andweighed in at 305lbs.  I checked it a week later Jan. 17th 2004, and weight in at 301, so i lost 4 pounds, which was cool.

I just weighed myself again today and i weighed in at 298, another 3lbs.

So far i have lost 7lbs in the 2 weeks i have been checking my weight.

My plan consists of walking on the treadmill 45minutes a day, every day.

I did miss Friday and saturday though last week.

I have been eating alot less than what i used to eat, trying to be concious of my hunger, and not the time to eat.

SO far so good, i am so fricking excited.

See ya next week.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 25, 2004)

Hey Bigguy! Congrads on the weight loss thus far! Keep it up, tons of support here to help you stay motivated and if your looking for advice  Best of luck!


----------



## Bigguy (Feb 1, 2004)

Ok here it is Sunday the 1st of feb. and the scale says i have lost another 2 lbs, putting me at 296  Makes me very happy to see the scale getting lighter and lighter, well actually me lighter and lighter.  

Eating habits are doing pretty good too.  I try and eat a cup of cereal in the morining around 5am, and then at 8am i eat 2 eggs, 2 slices of ham and 1 slice of cheese on a bagel (Plain), for lunch i have been eating a roast beef sub on wheat bread, lettuce tomatoe and onion, light mayo, then i eat a really good dinner around 5 or 6pm.  usually chicken and potato ad some veggie.  I have been drinkning about 100oz of water a day.  I try to have like a nutri grain bar some where in the day as well so i do not get hungry before dinner.

I bought a bag of M&M's on tuesday (Peanut) and i still have 3 m&m's left in the bag, so i have been eating like 3 or 4 m&m's a day.  I have to ween myself slowly from all the junk food i have been eating all my life, and i feel i am doing kick butt so far.

As for the excercise part i have been averaging 40minutes during the week and now i did an hour on saturday and sunday.  

Thats it for now... lemme know if you all have any input.....  All is welcome.

Thanks


----------



## Bigguy (Feb 9, 2004)

Well the date is Feb 9th, and i weighed in yesterday another 1.5lbs lighter.  Things are going good. though i had a little more dessert this week than i should have.  

Averaged 40minutes on treadmill last week, and did an 1hour and 5 minutes on saturday and sunday.

My goal is now 10lbs a month.... by christmas, i should look hot...  

Brian


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 9, 2004)

wow ! you're doing great . keep it up . 

Gary


----------



## Bigguy (Feb 9, 2004)

Thanks For support Gary!!!


----------



## Bigguy (Feb 15, 2004)

Another week and another 1 1/2 pounds....down to 292lbs, i am still really excited.  I know it will take a long time, but i am motivated to do it the right way.

I did slip a few times this week though with my eating, but i am back on track.

Walked everyday for 30minutes and sunday for 1 hour.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 15, 2004)

wow nice progress


----------



## atherjen (Feb 15, 2004)

1.5lbs in a week is great!


----------



## Bigguy (Feb 19, 2004)

Thanks for the replys... makes me feel good.


----------



## Bigguy (Feb 26, 2004)

Another week, which actually ended sunday and i lost 0.5lbs, which is not alot, but it is still heading in the right direction.

This week has been a little slow, i have missed several days on the treadmill, and feeling kinda sick, so we will see what happens when i get on the scale this sunday.

Have a good week all.

Brian


----------



## Bigguy (Mar 13, 2004)

It has been a week or so since i last poosted... have been busy, but still down weight, which is good.  I am now down to 288.5.  Not eating as good as i should, Man that is the hard part when you have been big all your life....  I am sticking to it though.

Have a nice day all who read.

Brian


----------

